# Lubing The Door Handles



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I would like to lubricate the door handles and the locks on the storage compartments. Any advice about which lubricant to use? I plan on shooting graphite into the locks but I think I need an oil based lube for the other moving parts. Any and all advice will be appreciated...

Reverie


----------



## Rocky in La. (Feb 14, 2006)

Reverie said:


> I would like to lubricate the door handles and the locks on the storage compartments. Any advice about which lubricant to use? I plan on shooting graphite into the locks but I think I need an oil based lube for the other moving parts. Any and all advice will be appreciated...
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]116248[/snapback]​


Iused a little white Litheum greese in a spray can on mine and it seems to have held up pretty good, the one I use comes with a little straw for those hard to reach spots.


----------



## hiker128 (Sep 1, 2005)

Reverie said:


> I would like to lubricate the door handles and the locks on the storage compartments. Any advice about which lubricant to use? I plan on shooting graphite into the locks but I think I need an oil based lube for the other moving parts. Any and all advice will be appreciated...
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]116248[/snapback]​


I use graphite on all my locks and it works like a charm.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Another option would be a little silicone spray.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I use some silicon spray as well
But don't remember the brand
So far so good

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Graphite in the keyhole, and silicone lube sprayed on the moving parts.

Hasn't done me wrong since 2002.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks like I need to buy some silicone lube spray too.

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

I never knew I could "slam" the door and get it to latch on it's own until I sprayed my latches/etc with silicon spray (the doors used to bounce off the frame cuz the bolt/striker wouldn't budge), had to always manually pull the handle and close the door then release the handle to get the door to latch !

Spray away!









Danny


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I use a product called Super Lube. I comes in a tube or a spray can. Not only do I use it on the locks, but I also use it to lubricate parts of the Equalizer hitch. This helps to cut down the noise when turning.

Dan


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I took mine back to the dealer TWICE about the pull handles on the doors. No, fat woman crawling in under the slide to get to the front door to unlock it from inside it NO FUN!














However, they assured me, last time, that it was "fixed".......wrong again!! Two weeks after the last time I took it in, same deal........pull handle will not budge. THIS time, fat woman got SMART!








I OPENED the slide, and managed to get the rear door open and walked upright to the front door!! WHEW!! That was a good bit of work, tho, just to get the darn door open!! I'm gonna spray, spray, spray, that dern pull handle!!
Darlene action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sgalady...you're cracking me up...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> sgalady...you're cracking me up...
> [snapback]120136[/snapback]​


I'm sure a VIDEO of my trip under the slide would have cracked you up alot more!!








Darlene action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > sgalady...you're cracking me up...
> ...


If ya got one...send a link. action


----------

